# Höher gelegener Teich und Folie befestigen



## SG3 (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute, ich bin vor einigen Tagen auf das Forum hier gestoßen und muß sagen, es gibt massig Anregungen und Hilfe zu holen. Super. 

 Meine Eltern haben Ihren Gartenteich sozusagen etwas höher gelegt. Der Teich schließt direkt an die Terasse an und auf der anderen Seite hat mein Vater Kunststoffpalisaden gesetzt. Der Teich sollte eigentlich vom Wasserspiegel her eben mit der Terasse liegen. Das Problem nach drei Jahren besteht darin, das die Folie über Holzleisten gespannt war und immer mehr einreißt, weil durch die Folie die Schrauben geschraubt wurden und die Folie ein paar Zentimeter nach unten nachgegeben hat.
Jetzt stelle ich mir vor, das ich die Palisaden mit Mörtel verputze (Kaninchendraht drunter) und dann die Folie ankleben kann, bzw. einen Streifen am oberen Rand entlang, um die vorhandenen Löcher wieder abzudecken.
Womit kann ich die Folie am besten ankleben an den Mörtel? Spannprofile will ich nicht verwenden, weil zu teuer. Würde evt. Karosseriekleber funktionieren ?

Oder fällt euch etwas besseres bzw haltbareres ein?


----------



## Frank (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Höher gelegener Teich und Folie befestigen*

Hallo SG3,

herzlich willkommen im Club. 

Zu deine Frage:
Ja fällt mir. Spannprofile z. B. von Naturagart.  

Auch wenn sie in der Anschaffung vllt. teuer erscheinen, rechne doch mal aus, wieviel es kostet alle paar Jahre den Rand neu zu befestigen.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Höher gelegener Teich und Folie befestigen*

Die vorgeschlagenen Spannprofile von Natura*ard sind sicherlich die bei weitem professionellere Lösung für Dein Problem ... wir haben bei unserem Teichbau alerdings auch mal eine "do-it-yourself"-Variante versucht.

Schau mal *hier* (weiter unten auf der Page). Vielleicht wäre das ein Tipp für Dich.


----------



## SG3 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Höher gelegener Teich und Folie befestigen*

Ich werde es so lösen



Erst werde ich die vorhandene Folie spannungslos neu befestigen und dann neue Folie, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, darüber legen und beide Folien miteinander verkleben.


----------



## Annett (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Höher gelegener Teich und Folie befestigen*

Hi,

ich würde die Folie auf jeden Fall komplett um die Böschungsmatte herumschlagen und sie gaaaanz außen (links im Bild) ein ganz klein wenig höher stehen lassen, als die Böschungsmatte selbst ist.
 
Sonst baust Du Dir einen astreinen Docht!

Bleibt das Problem mit dem Anbohren der Folie und dem verrottbaren Holz.  
Kannst Du nicht das Prinzip der Naturagart-Klemmschienen nachbauen?
 
Folie wird zur Montage an die Palisaden gelehnt, Ufermatte erstmal von oben her mit der weißen Seite zum Teich festgeklemmt und anschließend über die Klemmschiene hinweg geschlagen. Bei anderen Matten ist es z.T. egal, welche Seite wohin zeigt.
Allerdings rate ich hier gleich mal vorbeugend von Kokosmatten jedweder Art ab.


----------



## SG3 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Höher gelegener Teich und Folie befestigen*

Das Holz hat ja später keinen Kontakt zum Wasser mehr, weil es komplett in Folie eingeschlagen ist. Die Schrauben sollen ja wieder mit Folie überklebt werden.
Die Holzleiste soll in die Folie eingeschlagen und befestigt werden. Über die Pallisaden soll dann erstmal ein zusätzlicher Foliestreifen zurückgeschlagen werden, der von der Holzleiste gehalten wird und dieser Streifen soll dann ,wenn die Leiste angeschraubt ist, zurück zum Teich geschlagen werden und dort über die Schraubenköpfe hinweg, wieder mit der Teichfolie verklebt werden. Somit kommen die Schrauben nicht mehr mit dem Teichwasser in Berührung und die entstandenen Löcher sind auch gleich abgedeckt.

Wieso soll ich keine Kokosmatten nehmen ??
Was kann ich stattdessen nehmen ??


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Höher gelegener Teich und Folie befestigen*

Also das mit dem Holz gefällt mir auch nicht. 
Feuchtigkeit kannst Du nie ganz ausschliessen, wenn nicht aussem Teich, dann aus der Erde oder aus dem Holz. 
Wenn das nur eingeschlagen ist, dann kann da ggf. Feuchtigkeit rein kriechen, aber durch die Folie nicht mehr verdampfen. 
Das Holz wird gammeln. 
Aus Sicht des konstruktiven Holzschutzes keine Gute Sache. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## SG3 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Höher gelegener Teich und Folie befestigen*

Was sollte ich dann nehmen?


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Höher gelegener Teich und Folie befestigen*

s.o. 

ich denk so viel brauchst Du nicht und die Profile von dieser Teichbaufirma aus Ibbenbüren sind nicht schlecht. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Höher gelegener Teich und Folie befestigen*

Moin,

oder Ludwigs Vorschlag: http://80.190.202.79/pic/r/rheinhessisches-meer/033befestigungmatte.jpg

Bezüglich Kokosmatten wirf bitte mal die Suchfunktion an. 
Nur ein Treffer von vielen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15805/?q=kokosmatten+verrotten



P.S.: Ein Hallo und Tschüß wäre ganz nett - auch wenns schwer fällt. Wir legen etwas Wert auf gewisse Umgangsformen.


----------

